# bruised or broken palm bones?



## fuenstock (May 14, 2006)

I had went over the bars maybe 5 weeks ago and landed hand first really jamming my palm. I dont think I broke any bones but my palm(hamate area) really hurts still 5 weeks later. I can make fist and have good grip strength and have still been riding. Where it really bothers me is if I have fingers and hand extended palm down and put pressure on my pinkie up. Also hurts big time closing doors or pulling on things with my pinkie. Seems like pulling movments with the pinkie really argivates the palm/hamate area. The pinkie it self does not hurt. Any body have a similar injury? Any idea on what I might have done to my hand?


----------



## Fix the Spade (Aug 4, 2008)

I've fractured some metacarpals (and one proximal phalanx) in my left hand before, intially not a lot happened, I could even move my hand as normal. Within an hour the hand had swollen up like a balloon and any movement or pressure at all was agonising.

It's worth getting checked out, but I think if you'd badly fractured something you'd know about it.


----------



## Ericmopar (Aug 23, 2003)

See a Doctor. That kind of pain 5 weeks later is not a good sign, even if you didn't break any bones.


----------

